# Toxins?



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies,

Just wanted to get a little bit of advice on a few things prior to our treatment next week.  Been doing some research and there seems to be a lot of different opinions on a lot of things but would appreciate the thoughts of all you experienced gals.

So, I am thinking toxins, what is ok and what to absolutely avoid both in this our final week before Egg Donation and after TX.

I have heard about using non-perfumed deodarant on the day of transfer but presume that extends to shampoo, conditioner etc?  I think these are all quite easy to find.  What about for DH? Does he need to avoid these on his sperm giving day too? and should we both avoid these from now and after?  

Also, I always have my nails painted (fingers and toes) as I am a bit of a girly girl is this ok?  

Also, also, I was thinking about painting our bedroom this weekend (non-toxic paint) but is this risky?

Would really appreciate any top tips you could offer, we are just trying to make sure our bodies are as healthy as we can possibly get them  

Love
Pen
xx


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Pen

The reason they ask you not to use anything with perfume on the day of transfer is that the embies don't like it. I normally have my shower as usual before I go there, but don't use deodorant or moisteriser etc afterwards. And for your DH I think they just recommend that he washes himself before he starts.
Think the nail polish is only a problem if you go under full anasthetic - for some reason they have to look on your fingernails then - can see if anything goes wrong when you are under. But that is not a problem for a transfer.
Personally I can't see any problems with the paint.
But there are all different kinds of opinion and I think it is best to do what you feel best about - if it doesn't work would you blame yourself afterwards for painting ?
Good luck
Tea


----------

